# MAX Stem Wall Height above floor



## Bretzel (Feb 21, 2019)

Is is possible to use a stem wall to increase the ceiling height above the 10ft max stud height limit in the IRC? So if you had a monolithic foundation and put the 10ft max stud walls on it, the ceiling height would be 10ft (not including any special trusses). But if you poured a footer and had the stem wall go 3' above grade but poured the floor at grade, the ceiling height could be well over 10ft. Is this allowed?

This is for a detached garage under 2015 IRC.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 21, 2019)

Sure, not a problem. The Table is referring to strictly to "height of wood studs"

Welcome!


----------



## classicT (Feb 22, 2019)

We do this all the time in garages locally.

It is also a point of clarification, the lateral bracing of walls has tables up to 12-ft tall, so if you wish to build up to 12-ft tall walls, all that is required is a stud analysis, which is in all purposes a beam calculation. Shouldn't take an engineer more than 30 min to check an entire home and stamp one or two calculation sheets.


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 22, 2019)

Consider also if it is to be one story or 2 and how the plates are attached to the top of the wall.
In CA overturning may also be an issue during seismic events (smiling).


----------



## steveray (Feb 22, 2019)

[RB] STORY. That portion of a building included between
the upper surface of a floor and the upper surface of the floor
or roof next above.

R301.3 Story height. The wind and seismic provisions of
this code shall apply to buildings with story heights not
exceeding the following:
1. For wood wall framing, the story height shall not
exceed 11 feet 7 inches (3531 mm) and the laterally
unsupported bearing wall stud height permitted by
Table R602.3(5).


----------

